# Some pics of my 01 altima



## Headsick (Oct 5, 2004)

What do ya think:




































With R33 front bumper installed:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ditch the tail lights....out of any nissan car....i hate seeing them on altimas more than anyone. those wheels are kinda shady and u might wanna look into upgrading to a bigger size.....i like how low it sits tho


----------



## Headsick (Oct 5, 2004)

The only reason I have the tails is out of spite. They are significantly brighter than the stock ones, but I am considering switching back. As for the wheels, if you wanna pay for 18" wheels and tires, I'd be glad to put em on.  Other than that, my 17's are just fine for me. I'm more worried about engine mods at this point than bigger wheels.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

no way those are 17's! damn, they look small! i thought they were 16's. at anyrate...whats wrong with 18's? i have them on my car!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Headsick said:


> I'm more worried about engine mods at this point than bigger wheels.


I already like ya..nice car i seen some X tho..


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> no way those are 17's! damn, they look small! i thought they were 16's. at anyrate...whats wrong with 18's? i have them on my car!


He didn't say there is anything WRONG with 18's. Just commenting if you want to spend YOUR $$$$ for 18's for him, go ahead. They are more expensive than 17's.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Timbo said:


> He didn't say there is anything WRONG with 18's. Just commenting if you want to spend YOUR $$$$ for 18's for him, go ahead. They are more expensive than 17's.




yea i know, i was just messin with him....seeing as how hes so vulnerable haha j/k...on a serious note, 18's do get pretty expensive, and tires dont come cheap!


----------



## Headsick (Oct 5, 2004)

Exactly my point. I would love to have 18's, it's just that tires are rather expensive for them, and Illinois roads suck, and I'd be worried abour nailing a pothole or somethin.

Here's the specs on my car, for those who are wondering:
-Hotshot CAI w/ K&N filter
-Stillen header
-Greddy catback
-UR underdrive pulley
-Tokico struts
-Ground Control c/o's
-ST rear sway
-Roto-tech x-drilled/slotted rotors
-Enkei RSF-2 rims, 17x7
-Yokohama AVS ES-100's 215/45/17
-MTX subs, Pioneer amp, tied into factory system
-Optima redtop battery
-R33 front(not on the car at the moment

That's all for now, saving up for something BIG in the spring.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

my exact tyre, size and all. ES100s rawk. 

very nice car dude.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

what do you run in a 1/4 mile?


----------



## Headsick (Oct 5, 2004)

I don't have any 1/4 times in it yet. I probably won't get to the track with it until spring, since the seasons about over here.  I'm sure it won't be anything too impressive though. The common times with the same mods are around mid-low 16's.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

yea thats what i was thinking..but neways very nice car..keep it up


----------



## Headsick (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

dont ride around without your bumper painted. that and the tails are the only thing I don't like, looks real good


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I usually don't comment on chrome alteezas but I will say that they look OK on a silver car. Bumper looks decent and will look very good when you get it painted. As far as I can see, I like your Altima alot. Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i kinda like the tails on the color. True white euro lights would look really slick but I doubt their DOT approved.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like it


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

um...I think factory style red/white tails would look much better.
Other than that the car looks great. I agree thos wheels look much much smaller.
Are they Enkies or the team loco wheels you can get a walmart?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Binger said:


> um...I think factory style red/white tails would look much better.
> Other than that the car looks great. I agree thos wheels look much much smaller.
> Are they Enkies or the team loco wheels you can get a walmart?


Who cares were he got em, they are sweet looking


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice ride Headsick. One suggestion tho, get some side skirts.. it would make the car look even lower


----------



## Headsick (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks guys.

Yes, I agree on having the bumper painted, which is 1 reason it's not on the car right now. I got it used and it was cracked, so I fixed it, and wanted to test it on chicagoland highways before painting it(I only had it on there about a month). Unfortunately, I cracked it again and have to fix it again.  Also, I don't have sideskirts yet(I'm in the process of making custom ones), so the bumper looks really silly by itself.

Yes, the wheels are genuine Enkei RSF-2's, I'm not into the generic stuff.  It took me about 6 months to pick them out, and I couldn't be happier with them(cept maybe if they were 18's).

Like I said before, I may put the stock tails back on, but the tezza's look ALOT better in person. For some reason the pics of em always look like crap.


----------



## grecsy (Oct 6, 2004)

nice ride man! get the skirts and the back bumper for full body kit, that would be real awesome. rims are nice to. they look small because the tire size. anyway its very good! :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

he should get low profiles it would help a lot


----------



## Headsick (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, like I said, side skirts are in the works. Rear is also in the works, but I can't decide if I wanna buy a rear bumper or go custom. I already have a Black widow rear, but it don't fit too well.

As for the tires, they're sized that way to get the same tire height as factory, so I really don't want to get another size.

Thanks for the comments, guys.


----------



## grecsy (Oct 6, 2004)

you're right about the tyre size because of the speedometer. if your wheels are smaller the faster you go by the speedometer...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

heh, everyone talks about the tyre size and what not...but i have the same brand, same size and same cut...yea its not low profile but it has a wicked ass tread and unlike some of the cool looking cheap tyres, it performs incredibly well.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NickZac said:


> heh, everyone talks about the tyre size and what not...but i have the same brand, same size and same cut...yea its not low profile but it has a wicked ass tread and unlike some of the cool looking cheap tyres, it performs incredibly well.


I just saw a stock '01 Altima on the road and it reminded me that I like how the piece on the trunk flows into the reverse part of the tails.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea. lose the taillights...and never JUST get a front bumper. get a whole kit or nothin. around here, we yell FBC!!! at the kids who have them (front bumper club) haha

looks good so far though man

keep it up


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

haha,
i agree with NotAnotherHonda, if you want to change the front bumper, change everything, add skirts and replace the rear. Otherwise it looks weird.


----------



## Headsick (Oct 5, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> haha,
> i agree with NotAnotherHonda, if you want to change the front bumper, change everything, add skirts and replace the rear. Otherwise it looks weird.


I totally agree, which is why the bumper isn't on there right now. I have a rear bumper, I just don't know if I wanna use it yet. And like i said before, I'm making my own sideskirts, just don't have loads of time and money on my hands to do everything I want at once.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

is the front bumper fiberglass ?


----------



## Headsick (Oct 5, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> is the front bumper fiberglass ?


Yeah  There's not too many aftermarket companies interested in the altima, so choice is limited.


----------

